
Show HN: I suck at Marketing. Created a tool to test landing pages and branding - vizually
https://ninjafeedback.com/marketing-tool-developers
======
vizually
As a developer I often needed to refine marketing pages, copy, designs etc for
various side hustles. Getting feedback from people whose native language is
English is especially important if you are targeting your product/service to
that audience. This can be challenging unless you already have a large
audience.

Ninjafeedback can you help to get feedback from American consumers in minutes.

You can test landing pages, taglines, logo designs, or just run open-ended or
multiple choice surveys. All the responses come with detailed demographics and
presented in in an interactive format.

You can create a test and invite a colleague or a friend for free. Responses
from our panel ( mturk) cost less than $1.

------
vizually
@newfilter, please try this URL. You don't need to fill out a sign-up form.
Just enter your email here and you are good to go.
[https://app.ninjafeedback.com/productselect](https://app.ninjafeedback.com/productselect)
The account is created at checkout ( you can create a free test, so there is
no need to enter CC)

------
newsfilter
Your sign-up form isn't working. It won't let me enter a valid password.

